# stickers have to go



## craigwarning (Jul 14, 2007)

hey whats up just got my le champion sl last week and love the bike but the le champion sl team sticker along the top tube has got to go just not my taste only thing is the damn thing is under a layer of clear coat any suggestions on getting it off thanks in advance for any help


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Angle Grinder Man to the rescue!!

Taa DAAAA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Check with Indygreg. He was able to pull his off even though there was a thin layer of clear coat. Shill Bike

Maybe he can hook you up with some of those fancy BD stickers as well:thumbsup:

Whereswaldo did the same.


----------



## craigwarning (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks ill check out indygreg


----------

